# [SOFTWARE] Ifplugd ¿?sin daemon?¿

## ZaPa

Hola.

Acabo de instalar ifplugd y al intentar añadirlo al inicio del sistema (con rc-update), veo que dice que no existe el demonio ifplugd...

Compruebo en /etc/init.d/... y correcto, ifplugd no se encuentra en /etc/init.d/.

¿No deberia de estar hay el demonio para parar/iniciar/reiniciar el servicio?

Saludos.

----------

## opotonil

Pues por lo visto no.

```

$ cat /usr/portage/sys-apps/ifplugd/ifplugd-0.28-r9.ebuild

...

pkg_postinst() {

        # Warn about old init script

        einfo "baselayout now starts ifplugd automatically on wired interfaces"

        einfo "If you do not want this behaviour then add !plug to your modules"

        einfo "in /etc/conf.d/net like so"

        einfo "   modules=( \"!plug\" )"

...

```

Salu2.

----------

## ZaPa

OK.

Gracias.

Solucionado entonces.

Saludos.

----------

